
Ask HN: Are you an indie developer? please share your story! - sunilkumarc
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve always loved building new things ever since I learnt about the power of programming. Since then I&#x27;ve developed many small tools to solve the problems that I faced in everyday life. Recently I watched Pieter Levels&#x27; Turning Side Projects Into Profitable Startups video and I came to know about the existence of solo entrepreneurs who are making money from their side projects. I think this is what I&#x27;ve always wanted to do. I&#x27;m a beginner in this space and I&#x27;m struggling to get good project ideas which can make money. So I would like to know how you guys got started, came up with an idea and earned your first $. Also, please share the things that you wish you knew when you started!<p>Regards,
Sunil
======
armagon
I haven't made any money running a business. I think I understand how to, but
it'd be some time before money comes in. (As the saying goes, it takes ten
years to become an overnight success).

That said, the system I've found that resonates the best with me at the moment
is at [https://stackingthebricks.com/](https://stackingthebricks.com/) . It is
very different from the typical lean startup model.

